# This Is What I'm Vaping on



## Rudi (18/10/14)

PANZER mech mod with a Kangertech Giant (0.8 Sub-Om Coil)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot (13/11/14)

Nice stuff. Looks like a light saber on safety.  How do you find the larger atty on the 18650 mod in terms of mobility?


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

nice setup @Rudi 
those perform really well.
maybe a few pics of your 0.8ohm coil would be nice


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> nice setup @Rudi
> those perform really well.
> maybe a few pics of your 0.8ohm coil would be nice


I presume those would be commercial coils?


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

Andre said:


> I presume those would be commercial coils?


@Andre do those commercial coils come at 0.8ohm?


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Andre do those commercial coils come at 0.8ohm?


http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/0.8ohm-Upgraded-Sub-Ohm-Dual-Coils-5Pack

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (13/11/14)

yea got me a Kangertech 0.8 ohm coil in there.. going to upload something i just finished building now


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

Andre said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/0.8ohm-Upgraded-Sub-Ohm-Dual-Coils-5Pack



how did i not know about this?? 
to make myself feel better i may just order one of those tanks. punish myself by spending my money. that will teach me lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (13/11/14)

whatalotigot said:


> Nice stuff. Looks like a light saber on safety.  How do you find the larger atty on the 18650 mod in terms of mobility?


I personally Prefer a Bulkey Mod.. my main aim in the future is to get me one of those Vapor Giant's.. Bulkey mod fits my peronallity


----------

